

This is how you healthcare - buro9
https://www.nsfwcorp.com/dispatch/this-is-how-you-healthcare

======
tokenadult
Previous submission, with lots of discussion on the main page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5245321>

(Hat tip to you for submitting the canonical URL.)

